# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Тупик?

## Мастики

Всё так ужасно... Мне за 40 (сильно за...)), я совсем одинока, принимаю жесткие АД, не имею семьи и детей. Работаю проституткой и не понимаю, как (и зачем) жить дальше. И для кого...

----------


## Cattus

Привет! Расскажите подробнее о себе, поделитесь своей историей, позвольте выговориться сами себе, возможно
кто-то вам поможет.

----------


## culexus

> Всё так ужасно... Мне за 40 (сильно за...)), я совсем одинока, принимаю жесткие АД, не имею семьи и детей. Работаю проституткой и не понимаю, как (и зачем) жить дальше. И для кого...


 Ну, то что вы задумались над этим всем - уже есть хорошая новость. В тупике вы, вероятно, пребывали, а теперь - вам предстоит его покинуть.

----------


## Мастики

Ну что тут рассказывать?) Обычная девочка из жесткой авторитарной семьи, однажды (боже, как давно это было..)) взбунтовавшая против родителей и улетевшая в свободный полет. Выяснилось, что для полета нужны крылья - молодость и внешность. Увы... сейчас попала в полный тупик. Семьи с нормальным мужчиной не сложилось, с ненормальным не хочу сама, детей не считаю возможным рожать вне семьи, с одной только ОЧЕНЬ проблемной матерью. Даже кота нет. Одиночество... Из активов - жилье, друг детства и любовник на хорошей машине (женат, увы). И как-то всё безнадежно. Уже начались проблемы с сердцем, я считаю что тут не толкьо наследственность, но и жуткие депрессии. Лечусь у психиатра, принимаю пачку лекарств, но - он же не может изменить мою жизнь и вернуть меня обратно в 16 лет((

----------


## Мастики

> Ну, то что вы задумались над этим всем - уже есть хорошая новость. В тупике вы, вероятно, пребывали, а теперь - вам предстоит его покинуть.


 Куда покинуть? Я, вот честно, не вижу выхода.
Уточню - не вижу выхода во что-то лучшее. Пойти бомжевать или связаться с местным алкоголиком "зато семья!!" - будет еще хуже.

----------


## culexus

> Куда покинуть? Я, вот честно, не вижу выхода.
> Уточню - не вижу выхода во что-то лучшее. Пойти бомжевать или связаться с местным алкоголиком "зато семья!!" - будет еще хуже.


 А вы сами знаете чего хотите? Обратно в 16 лет? - Это и невозможно, да и вы там уже были - результат вы сами.

Остается только сейчас очнуться и понять - что нужно вам здесь и сейчас в тех условиях, что есть.

----------


## June

Если бы попали обратно в 16 лет, как бы прожили вторую попытку?

----------


## Мастики

> Остается только сейчас очнуться и понять - что нужно вам здесь и сейчас в тех условиях, что есть.


 Я думаю об этом - и раз за разом получается ответ: сдохнуть(( 
Опционально - сдохнуть не одной, а прихватив на тот свет максимальное количество _неправильных_ людей.
Но это же не выход, и мозгами я это прекрасно понимаю...

----------


## Мастики

> Если бы попали обратно в 16 лет, как бы прожили вторую попытку?


 Ооооо... :Embarrassment: 
Перво-наперво я бы сбежала из дома. Сейчас я знаю что это совсем не страшно, но мир отнюдь не ужасный и не грозит неминучей бедой. И я (о чудо!) совсем не глупая-беспомощная няша, которая никогда не выживет без мамочки...
Второе - устроилась бы на любимую работу. В элитный премиум-сегмент (тогда это было можно).
Дополнительно - вышла бы замуж за миллионера - но это уже как получится, не обязательный пункт...))

----------


## culexus

> Я думаю об этом - и раз за разом получается ответ: сдохнуть(( 
> Опционально - сдохнуть не одной, а прихватив на тот свет максимальное количество _неправильных_ людей.
> Но это же не выход, и мозгами я это прекрасно понимаю...


 Это нормальные мысли так-то. Растерянность же. Непонятно что делать, чтоб выбраться. Да и куда выбираться - тоже непонятно. Тут всё та же классика, *Мастики*: Отрицание, Гнев, Торг, Депрессия, Принятие. Вы где-то в стадии Гнева, наверное, раз хочется "весь мир разрушить".

Скорее всего, придется пройти их все. Но в вашей воле - сделать это побыстрее или же растянуть на годы, оставаясь в своем тупике. Ну или того хлеще - сгинуть посредством суицида.

А вообще - выход всегда есть, но достигают его не движением, а ростом. Ростом над собой. И хотя этот рост порой болезненное мероприятие, однако же можно сделать его и увлекательным и даже приносящим радость.

Как именно это сделать? Универсальных рецептов нет, универсально лишь одно - очнуться и осознавать, учиться слушать себя и окружающее, стараться не бросаться в крайности. В этом "труде" - своя прелесть. Вы словно бы рождаетесь заново - и так вы снова получите свои "16 лет", пусть и уже далеко за сорок : )

----------


## Мастики

> А мне кажется, что кому-то отчаянно хочется найти подтверждение своему бреду.


 Ну, если бы написали что-то подобное на предыдущей странице - у меня не было бы вопросов: есть люди несогласные с моим взглядом на мир, есть и просто странные, не надо с ними спорить.
Но внезапное "ололо кокая мерзость: просто слить и уйти, это для всяких низов общества, фуфуфу!" - на странице где четко говорится, что НЕ на один раз а на несколько лет уже, и НЕ отброс общества, а весьма выше среднего -- вас внезапно прорывает.
Это как раз не "странность". Это то, что мне по-женски очень понятно... и очень грустно.

----------


## jozh

Morpho, ты очень. Очень большая умница. Но именно конкретно здесь - не права...

----------


## Мастики

> Но именно конкретно здесь - не права...


 Да там что-то личное задело. На пустом месте таких перескоков не бывает))
А когда личное задето - то логика летит к черту, это вполне нормально. Я тоже иногда так себя веду((

----------


## Morpho

> Да там что-то личное задело. На пустом месте таких перескоков не бывает))


 Да бесит потому что. Когда я говорю: "вот, посмотри, по факту – это так, у меня личный пример. Открой глаза и просто посмотри по сторонам - увидишь массу аналогичных". А мне в пятидесятый раз отвечают, как будто заело кое-где у человека: "да там защемление в голове у парня, психические отклонения от нормы и скорее всего, одержимость бесами". Ааааа!!! 
Поэтому, да, не надо со мной спорить, тем более, что у меня нет навыков общения с грустными идиотами.

----------


## Cattus

Эх, за последние три дня совсем не одного поста, в сети некого нет, culexus совсем музыку не кидает, Remarque совсем не пишет свои интерестные коментарии, Ваня исчез личка закрыта хотя точно знаю что он еще жив, Anisa_96, Unity, tempo, June, Morpho, Мастики, и парочка остальных интерестных людей молчат, как грустно прям не какой активности нет.

----------


## Unity

Знаете, почему так? Почему наш форум (экое "пересечение тысячи дорог", где все нити наших судеб спутались в один удивительный клубок) превращается теперь в экое "заброшенное здание", в экий форум-призрак?..

Если глубоко копнуть, то все мы... Ничто, притворяющееся Чем-то - посредством "бегущей строки" внутреннего диалога, коий не смолкает в нас. "Центром" той истории, кою мы себе рассказываем ("О самих себе") - является "я", *имя и фамилия*, *пол*, *профессия*, *семейная роль* (ну и с чем там ещё люди без конца отождествляют своё естество).
Центр - ego. Всё наше существование вертится и строится лишь вокруг него.
Любая коммуникация ego со другими ego - всегда производится с одной только целью. Именно, во имя самоутверждения.
То есть, чтоб существовать, нам, фантомам, теням, нам, "программам в Матрице" - словно бы вампирам кровь или же растеньям свет насущно необходимо... чужое внимание. Обращение по нику или же по имени. Живой диалог.
И чтоб состоялся он - мы... должны давать - информацию. Первыми бесстрашно начинать игру.
Но каждый - боится.
Жаждет получать - некое внимание.
А его и нет.
И так, постепенно, мозговая нейросеть приходит ко выводу, что писать Здесь - тщетно. То есть, "корма нет", нету самоутверждения, нету констатации ну и подтверждения Иными факта бытия "Себя".
Интереса нет, нету ни первичной, ни вторичной выгоды, ни грамма мотива, ни грамма feedback'а, никоих ответов или комментариев.
Потому... люди улетучиваются - на кои-то прочие площадки - с иными людьми.
И тот уникальный "узор ткани", кои, словно нити, мы формировали ранее - рвётся, распадается.
Иными словами, частный пример "арки развития" любого феномена: взлёт, пик, спад...

Может ль ситуация как-то измениться?..
Может, если каждый здесь не будет бояться, будет более активным.
Но се маловероятно. Мозг наш руководствуется один протоколом: энергоэффективность/энергоэкономия. Вряд ли потому кто-то станет двигаться...

----------


## Morpho

> culexus совсем музыку не кидает


 Да сколько ж можно, хвала Всевышнему, наверное, наслушался досыта. 




> Remarque совсем не пишет свои интересные комментарии


 Теперь он главный по музыке, судя по всему. Направление выбрал бодрое, в лучших традициях  Pineview Drive. Но после такого количества просмотров сериалов в стиле хоррор, я бы посоветовала правительству Германии ограничить передвижение этого товарища по стране, а тем более, по миру. Пусть поостынет малость. 




> Ваня исчез личка закрыта


 Ну это же Ванечка)




> Unity


 Помяни чёрта всуе, как говорится. Я так и не поняла, кто и чего здесь боится, по его мнению, но цитата "Жаждет получать - некое внимание" повергла меня в когнитивный диссонанс – жажда есть, но как будто нет желания). 




> Tempo


 Нет, ну это нормально вообще? Я думала, что он умер от ковида, а он появляется, как ни в чём не бывало, и констатирует, что в нашем скорбном домике без видимых перемен, и снова куда-то исчезает. Не люблю таких людей. 




> June


 Этого ещё заинтересовать надо , чтобы он появился). 




> Morpho


 Про неё ничего плохого сказать не могу, побольше бы таких людей).




> Мастики


 Весна).

----------


## Cattus

> Morpho


 


> Про неё ничего плохого сказать не могу, побольше бы таких людей).


 Почему-то вспомнил эту картинку https://prnt.sc/1139os7  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Morpho

> Почему-то вспомнил эту картинку https://prnt.sc/1139os7


 Рефлексия?)

----------


## Morpho

Cattus... Это так, на всякий случай...  Если ты вдруг снова решишь, что у тебя есть способность манипулировать людьми и ты можешь ими управлять, то я всегда в твоём распоряжении). Пробуй, дорогой. Возможно, у тебя это получится.

----------


## Cattus

Привет, Morpho 
Могу я узнать как я манипулирую или манипулировал кем-то?

----------


## Morpho

> Привет, Morpho 
> Могу я узнать как я манипулирую или манипулировал кем-то?


 Отсылка к "я всегда говорю то, что люди хотят слышать". Фраза, брошенная человеком, который пытается понять, о чём думают люди.  Меня же понять несложно, я не скрываю своих эмоций и не боюсь говорить прямо. Есть у меня такое преимущество в текущем воплощении).

----------


## Morpho

> периодически захожу в эту тему, всё не могу понять о каком романе и мужике мечтает мастики


 "Мыши плакали, давились, но продолжали жрать кактус". Это та самая история, когда от собственных убеждений уже самого тошнит, но изменить точку зрения невозможно, потому как дальше уже сложившихся стереотипов шагнуть трудновато - работу мозга блокируют более древние структуры).

----------


## Мастики

Привет)) Вот открывая тему - всегда боюсь, что здесь все между собой переругались. А потом смотрю - неа, только со мной заочно, пока меня нет... ну, и то хорошо.
Я рассказывала, что меня клиент разодрал до крови? Сейчас зажило, но следы остались, если знать куда смотреть...((

----------


## Мастики

janu0320, солнце, что за истерика в мою сторону? О_О
Я бы с удовольствием ответила, но честное слово - не пойму на что именно. Я же вобщем то же самое говорю, только другими словами...
Ну как бы да, с возрастом шансы на личную жизнь исчезают у всех женщин, и "потасканных проституток", и девственниц в третьем поколении. Ну да, если интересный мужчина связывается с такой - то в лучшем случае мотив налицо (как у Прохора Шаляпина, или у того бизнесмена что женился на министерше, там еще на свадьбу Путин приезжал... ). А в худшем случае - у него есть какая-то подсознательная, темная и страшная причина так поступать, меня это пугает, и мне хочется сбежать от него без оглядки...



> в одном из сообщений ты грила что встречалась с женщинами и с тебя ничего не ждали в плане плюшек


 Ну как не ждали...? Я умею  расплачиваться душой)) этого у меня хватает, могу даже выдавать довольно щедрые авансы))
Но я прекрасно понимаю, что душа моя, того... невысоко котируется на брачном рынке.
И за нее я могу поймать запутавшуюся женщину, которой очень нужно душевное тепло.
Но не мужчину.
Тем более интересные мужчины не имеют проблем и обогреты уже с ног до головы более красивыми и молодыми... более ценными, чем я((
В этом и ужас, понимаешь? Б - Безнадега. Обреченность на одиночество... вечное((
И как с этим жить?

----------


## Мастики

Ну так что за информация-то?))
Вроде не написано ничего такого, что я бы лично не говорила о себе и своей ситуации...

----------


## Мастики

Крипи-рассказ о последствиях самоубийства: https://mrakopedia.net/wiki/Покорми_Свинью
 :EEK!:

----------


## 4ёрный

Спасибо. Аж настроение поднялось))) Автор стопудняк в армии не служил.

----------


## Мастики

> Автор стопудняк в армии не служил.


 Неужели там еще хуже? О_О
Так-то мне клиенты рассказывали всякую жуть про армию (чаще про флот). Из запомнившегося - что старослужащий мог послать новичка за пивом и сигаретами (на корабле в море, где этих пива/сигарет близко не водилось), а по возвращении дать затрещину за то что не принес...

----------


## Morpho

> Я рассказывала, что меня клиент разодрал до крови?


 Это про то, как посланный вдогонку медведь остался голодным?)

----------


## Morpho

> Я умею  расплачиваться душой


 Научи меня)

----------


## 4ёрный

Оооо! Армия - это другая реальность, где некоторые основные законы мироздания перестают действовать))) "Кто в армии служил - тот в цирке не смеётся"©

А тот текст, что по ссылке выше - жалкая пародия на вторую часть "восставшего из ада" (смотри мою аватарку)))

----------


## Мастики

> Научи меня)


 Я бы с удовольствием)) но это сложно объяснить. Вовремя поддержать, обогреть, восхититься, утешить, знать ответ на все нужные ей вопросы... при наличии жизненного опыта это может делать даже такая херня, как я))) Кстати, поэтому связи с большой разницей в возрасте вызывают у посторонних людей некое неприятие. Формально они полностью добровольны, но люди чуют, что тут нет и не может быть равновесия - одна сторона сильнее не из-за личностных качеств, а тупо по своему опыту.



> Это про то, как посланный вдогонку медведь остался голодным?)


 Нет)) В процессе один товарищ нечаянно задел меня ногтем по самым чувствительным местам. Причем я почувствовала, сначала думала что ерунда, продолжила, потом встала - а у меня по ноге потекла кровавая река... ну блин.



> А тот текст, что по ссылке выше - жалкая пародия на вторую часть "восставшего из ада"


 А я начиталась крипоты на ночь. Причем спала нормально, а сегодня работаю - и вдруг чувствую Ледяное Дыхание Неведомой Твари на моей коже О_О Понимаю. что дышит клиент. Испугалась дико... и только потом сообразила, что у нас сегодня жарко (первый летний день), я разгоряченная массажем, мокрая, и мне в принципе любое дыхание покажется холодным))

----------


## Мастики

> Автор стопудняк в армии не служил.


 Я тут упрлс и решила проверить эту версию. Ну... внезапно вы оказались правы 100%, автор и правда не служил в армии (автор, а не переводчик) :EEK!:

----------


## 4ёрный

Я несколько лет был исполнителем роли "Денни" из того рассказа. Поэтому текст вызвал у меня немного приятную ностальгию. 
В армии дети становятся взрослыми. Очень быстро. За месяц. Поэтому методы весьма жёсткие, но эффективные. Некоторые не выдерживали (су, дезертиры). Но большинство становились настоящими мужиками. 
Хотел бы я туда вернуться? Да! Но увы, возраст и здоровье...

----------


## Morpho

> Я бы с удовольствием)) но это сложно объяснить. Вовремя поддержать, обогреть, восхититься, утешить, знать ответ на все нужные ей вопросы


 Ну я вообще-то хотела с Wildberries начать душой расплачиваться, все соки из меня выжал, проклятый... Шучу)
А если серьезно… "поддержать, обогреть, восхититься, утешить, знать ответ на все нужные ей вопросы" - всё это единый и очень дорогой ресурс, имя которому - время. Если человек тратит его на кого-то, то обязательно должен забрать что-то взамен, получить откуп, чтобы сохранился баланс. К чему это я… Авансы-то все возвращают?)






> при наличии жизненного опыта это может делать даже такая херня, как я


 Ну не скажи. Я недавно пришла к выводу, что большинство людей к старости не мудреют, как это предполагается, а совсем наоборот. Можно сказать, что их жизненный опыт равен нулю. 




> Кстати, поэтому связи с большой разницей в возрасте вызывают у посторонних людей некое неприятие.


 Вот как? В таком случае, это проблема этих самых "посторонних людей", это ИМ надо подумать, почему чужие связи, которые не имеют к ним никакого отношения, вызывают у них неприятие. 




> Формально они полностью добровольны, но люди чуют, что тут нет и не может быть равновесия - одна сторона сильнее не из-за личностных качеств, а тупо по своему опыту.


 С этим соглашусь. Но не потому, что люди там чего-то "чуют", а потому, что сама это поняла). Для меня неприятным моментом оказался тот самый временной разрыв, разность эпох и невозможность разделить воспоминания. Ну и глубины чувств нет. Нет глубины).

----------


## Morpho

*4ёрный*, тебя послушать, ты как будто не в армии служил, а войну прошёл)

----------


## 4ёрный

Morpho, нет, к счастью, не войну. Хотя я и призвался в декабре 1994. Те, кому повезло меньше, дослуживали в моей части после госпиталей. Позже им приходили медали и ордена... 
Из 180 человек, что призвались вместе со мной, дембель в 1996 отпраздновали менее 150...
И это не боевые потери.

----------


## Morpho

> Из 180 человек, что призвались вместе со мной, дембель в 1996 отпраздновали менее 150...И это не боевые потери.


 А что тогда? Куда 30 единиц пропало? 
Ты случайно не на юге штата Невада служил?)

----------


## Мастики

> Я несколько лет был исполнителем роли "Денни" из того рассказа. Поэтому текст вызвал у меня немного приятную ностальгию.


 Я аж перечитала, представляя себе *4ёрного* на месте того Денни. Душевно получилось))

Вспомнился рассказ друга, как у них один новопризванных пытался покончить с собой. Его подлечили, вены зашили, а ночью сержант его разбудил, проводил в туалет, дал бритву и сказал довершить начатое, "а то что ты как не мужик, слабак что ли?" (ну стандартная мужская манипуляшка). Говорит - тот новенький так трясся, такие нелепые отмазы лепил, что у него самого на всю жизнь выработалась аллергия на суицид. Потому, как бы потом плохо не было - о самоубийстве он и не задумывался...

----------


## 4ёрный

Некоторые комиссовались, некоторые сели, несколько сбежали. Единицы перевелись в боевые части, участвовавшие в первой чеченской...
Особо выделился один не прослуживший даже до принятия Присяги. Чувачок весьма знатно отпраздновал отправку в войска. До потери сознания напился. А пока валялся под кустом, под другим его кореша изнасиловали проходившую мимо девчушку. Результат - вроде бы и ни при делах, а свою 117 ч.4 получил. Правда, условно. Арестовали прямо в части.

Другого при разгрузке вагона придавило пачкой ДСП. Результат - остеометаллопластика руки и СДС. Комиссован.

Третий находясь в увольнении украл гуся. Результат - три года "дизеля".

Четвёртый просто сбежал. Ибо был вором по масти. Из своих 24 сидел 8, емнип. Когда его осматривали в санчасти, то яблоку некуда было упасть. Он был как ходячая третьяковка - весь расписной)))

Было несколько сушников... 

Столько лет прошло... А многих помню.

----------


## Мастики

> Ну я вообще-то хотела с Wildberries начать душой расплачиваться, все соки из меня выжал, проклятый... Шучу)
> Переходи на бонприкс и ламоду))


 Кстати, напомнило... в сейчас Москве сеть магазинов "Верный" предлагает 50 000р тому, кто добровольно сменит фамилию на название их магазина. Я аж задумалась... не нуачо, сойдусь я с парнем, начнет он меня в неверности упрекать, а я такая ход конем: "я Верная, вон у меня даже в паспорте это написано!!!")))
Так что вот, можно расплатиться фамилией, например.



> А если серьезно… "поддержать, обогреть, восхититься, утешить, знать ответ на все нужные ей вопросы" - всё это единый и очень дорогой ресурс, имя которому - время. Если человек тратит его на кого-то, то обязательно должен забрать что-то взамен, получить откуп, чтобы сохранился баланс. К чему это я… Авансы-то все возвращают?


 Неа. В идеале это должно стать пассивным навыком, нормой общения. Как раньше мальчиков из высших классов учили говорить комплименты дамам, не потому что та дама их особо впечатлила - а просто потому что это приятная норма.
Кстати один клиент этим владеет в совершенстве. Любой звонок начинает с "привет, красавица!". И мне приятно и ему удобно - имя запоминать не надо))
Я когда-то решила, что мне нужен этот навык. И стала отрабатывать его на друге детства, его самого естественно не предупредив. Он так впечатлился, что до сих пор мне овощи дарит, если им на работе раздают бесплатные овощные наборы)) А сколько лет прошло...

----------


## 4ёрный

Не, бритвами у нас не вскрывались. Консервными банками - да. Вешались. Правда, на территории части - никогда. Деревенские в увольнении - чаще всего.

Я про армию мог бы книгу написать. Материал есть не хуже "ДМБ"))

----------


## 4ёрный

Мастики, Вам сложно будет меня представить, поскольку я выгляжу совсем не так как пишу на форуме.
Хотя, моих фоток в сети и местной прессе больше, чем мне хотелось бы))

----------


## Мастики

Мне, с моим живым воображением и повышенной эмпатией - аватарки вполне хватает))
А по какому поводу фотки в местной прессе? надеюсь, какой-то позитив? О_О

----------


## Мастики

У меня вечная проблема - как работать начать? Хочется только спать и плакать...((

----------


## 4ёрный

Про работу - это возрастное, наверное. У меня почти то же самое. Только хочется послать всё и всех, выйти в поле (пока комаров нет) и завалиться в траву, представляя что низ находится там, среди облаков. А все мы на самом деле летим на огромном воздушном шаре...

----------


## 4ёрный

А фотки - спортивная тема)))

----------


## Morpho

> Про работу - это возрастное, наверное. У меня почти то же самое. Только хочется послать всё и всех, выйти в поле (пока комаров нет) и завалиться в траву, представляя что низ находится там, среди облаков. А все мы на самом деле летим на огромном воздушном шаре...


 Не уверена, что возрастное, скорее, усталость. 
Сегодня второй день выхожу на работу, хотя с понедельника в отпуске. Но наше руководство решило, что, раз нет экономии средств по статье расходов на з/п в период отпусков, то и исполнение обязанностей компенсировать нечем. Замещение назначают, но не оплачивают. В связи с этим, мы, как люди в общем-то деликатные и не желающие сваливать свою работу на других, стараемся сами выходить и делать. За отгулы, конечно, иначе тоже бы начали всех посылать. Но иногда бесит. И хочется сесть в машину и рвануть с места… куда-нибудь, подальше… навстречу ветру.

----------


## Morpho

> У меня вечная проблема - как работать начать? Хочется только спать и плакать...((


 Мне кажется, что у меня депрессия уже очень много лет. Иногда больше, иногда меньше. У меня был период в жизни, когда реальность принимала настолько ужасные формы, что я спасалась исключительно сном. А плакать я уже просто не могла, не было слёз. А знаешь, что из этого вышло? Я не стала сильнее, совсем нет. Я просто превратилась в ледяное мёртвое дерево. Я заморозила себя, и почти не чувствую других. Это не совет и не панацея от душевной боли. Это самый быстрый способ постичь дзен).

----------


## Morpho

> Кстати, напомнило... в сейчас Москве сеть магазинов "Верный" предлагает 50 000р тому, кто добровольно сменит фамилию на название их магазина. Я аж задумалась... не нуачо, сойдусь я с парнем, начнет он меня в неверности упрекать, а я такая ход конем: "я Верная, вон у меня даже в паспорте это написано!!!")))


 50 тыс. – это не те деньги, ради которых можно начать какое-то движение. А шутка, прости, дебильная, в стиле Петросян-шоу. 





> Так что вот, можно расплатиться фамилией, например.


 Боюсь, им моя фамилия ни о чём не говорит. Поэтому не прокатит).

----------


## Morpho

> Переходи на бонприкс и ламоду))


 Хороший совет). Примерно как лечить наркотическую зависимость алкоголем.

----------


## Morpho

> Неа. В идеале это должно стать пассивным навыком, нормой общения. Как раньше мальчиков из высших классов учили говорить комплименты дамам, не потому что та дама их особо впечатлила - а просто потому что это приятная норма.


 Ну и не только мальчиков). Я вот до сих пор не могу избавиться от обращения "дорогой". Опять эти вопросы крови и эстетического воспитания… Когда меня в ответ спрашивают: "А я правда тебе так дорог?"… Здесь, как правило, я стараюсь уйти от ответа. Потому что понимаю, что от меня ждут того, что я никогда не смогу дать.

----------


## Morpho

> Кстати один клиент этим владеет в совершенстве. Любой звонок начинает с "привет, красавица!". И мне приятно и ему удобно - имя запоминать не надо))


  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> Я когда-то решила, что мне нужен этот навык. И стала отрабатывать его на друге детства, его самого естественно не предупредив. Он так впечатлился, что до сих пор мне овощи дарит, если им на работе раздают бесплатные овощные наборы)) А сколько лет прошло...


 У тебя или слишком хорошее чувство юмора, милая, либо ты исключительная дура. Я ещё не определила).

----------


## Remarque

> Эх, за последние три дня совсем не одного поста, в сети некого нет, culexus совсем музыку не кидает, Remarque совсем не пишет свои интерестные коментарии, Ваня исчез личка закрыта хотя точно знаю что он еще жив, Anisa_96, Unity, tempo, June, Morpho, Мастики, и парочка остальных интерестных людей молчат, как грустно прям не какой активности нет.


 Привет, Cattus ) Спасибо за тёплые слова. Сомневаюсь, что я их заслуживаю, но, в любом случае, приятно. Наверное, мои комменты есть смысл читать, когда на форуме вообще никто ничего не пишет, ведь здесь есть персонажи на порядок интереснее меня.
Редко захожу на форум в последнее время. Недавно перешёл на другую работу. У меня, наконец,  отдельный кабинет. Зарплата на данный моммент не выше средней по Германии. Получаю почти две тысячи евро в месяц. Работа недалеко от дома. За полчаса запросто до неё добираюсь. Первая неделя была самой трудной. Сейчас стало полегче, но всё равно ещё особо не освоился. Сама работа чисто офисная. Преподавать было на порядок интереснее. Кто-то из немецких философов вроде Гегеля назвал в своё время преподавание детям "Flucht in die Unschuld" (Побег в невинность). А я сейчас, получается, наоборот, сбежал из невинности)

----------


## Morpho

> Привет, Cattus ) Спасибо за тёплые слова. Сомневаюсь, что я их заслуживаю, но, в любом случае, приятно. Наверное, мои комменты есть смысл читать, когда на форуме вообще никто ничего не пишет, ведь здесь есть персонажи на порядок интереснее меня.
> Редко захожу на форум в последнее время. Недавно перешёл на другую работу. У меня, наконец,  отдельный кабинет. Зарплата на данный моммент не выше средней по Германии. Получаю почти две тысячи евро в месяц. Работа недалеко от дома. За полчаса запросто до неё добираюсь. Первая неделя была самой трудной. Сейчас стало полегче, но всё равно ещё особо не освоился. Сама работа чисто офисная. Преподавать было на порядок интереснее. Кто-то из немецких философов вроде Гегеля назвал в своё время преподавание детям "Flucht in die Unschuld" (Побег в невинность). А я сейчас, получается, наоборот, сбежал из невинности)


 Я извиняюсь) Расскажи, что там дальше в том сериале...  :EEK!:

----------


## Мастики

Итак, сегодня обстоятельства заставили меня работать... и клиенты меня сразу же кинули на 35500. Прекрасно(((

Думаю дело не в возрасте, а просто я не чувствую себя подходящей для этой работы. Достойной, если можно так сказать... Я же вижу, что в бесплатном секторе таких как я - хоть ж... ну вобщем очень много. У нас просто страна одиноких женщин, мечтающих хоть о чьем-то внимании. И в таких условиях  мне кажется каким-то неадекватом брать деньги за то, что почти любая сделает для него забесплатно, да еще и без резинки, да еще и борщом накормит. демонстрируя какая она отличная хозяйка((

----------


## Morpho

> 35500


 В свете последних событий предлагаю применить старую проверенную маркетинговую уловку, и установить цены с окончанием 999 или 99.




> Я же вижу, что в бесплатном секторе таких как я - хоть ж... ну вобщем очень много.


 Не волнуйся, я не собираюсь составлять тебе конкуренцию, если ты об этом). Я совершенно по другой части.




> У нас просто страна одиноких женщин, мечтающих хоть о чьем-то внимании.


 "Хоть о чьём-то?") Ты серьезно?) Иногда мне кажется, что я совершенно не знаю женщин)




> ...что почти любая сделает для него забесплатно, да еще и без резинки, да еще и борщом накормит. демонстрируя какая она отличная хозяйка((


 Ничёсе, прямо сфера услуг "Скатерть-самобранка"…

----------


## Morpho

А сериал, чувствую, придётся самой досматривать). Ну ладно)

----------


## Мастики

А у меня все плохо. Потолстела, один из любимых клиентов это заметил... сказал об этом офигенно тактично (ну он бывший начальник и очень прокачанный в плане личного общения чел. он умеет)), я даже посмеялась, но все равно ппц как неприятно - придется теперь почти ничего не есть...
Иногда думаю, что чем так жить - лучше умереть нафиг((

----------


## Мастики

Нашла идеальный тортик на День рождения))))
https://ibb.co/JrWj5FG

----------


## Remarque

> А сериал, чувствую, придётся самой досматривать). Ну ладно)


 Самые интересные там предпоследняя и последняя серия. Предпоследняя снята в чёрно-берном формате под стать классике Хичкока. Не хочу спойлить, иначе будет не так интересно смотреть, но конец всё-таки относительно неожиданный.

----------


## Morpho

> Потолстела, один из любимых клиентов это заметил... сказал об этом офигенно тактично (ну он бывший начальник и очень прокачанный в плане личного общения чел. он умеет))


 Хорошо, что тебе об этом не говорит невролог, как мне. Он же мой массажист. Недавно выдал: "Вам надо меньше кушать". Осторожно так сказал и почему-то отпрянул).   




> Иногда думаю, что чем так жить - лучше умереть нафиг((


 Как именно? Жить, и ничего не есть, или жить, имея лишний вес?)

----------


## Morpho

> Самые интересные там предпоследняя и последняя серия. Предпоследняя снята в чёрно-берном формате под стать классике Хичкока. Не хочу спойлить, иначе будет не так интересно смотреть, но конец всё-таки относительно неожиданный.


 Это какого же сезона? Или там один… С третьей серии начинается такая наркомания, что уже не понимаешь, где заканчивается одна реальность и начинается другая. Ок, я просто посмотрю предпоследнюю и последнюю.

----------


## Morpho

Ещё про борьбу с лишним весом.
Борьба длинною в жизнь.
Но почему-то на сегодняшний момент я ничего с собой поделать не могу. Или не хочу.
Попытки были серьезней некуда.
Три раза мной был просмотрен фильм "Я худею". Для полной мотивации не хватает такого толстого, прикольного, но очень мудрого друга, как там).
Пыталась воздействовать на свою совесть, напоминая себе, что где-то в далёкой Африке дети голодают. Ну просто непозволительно так жрать, когда ежедневно по данным ООН около 20 тыс. детей в мире умирают от недоедания! Не помогает.
Где-то глубоко блуждают мысли попасть на необитаемый остров. Отдохнуть от людей и похудеть).

----------


## Мастики

> Где-то глубоко блуждают мысли попасть на необитаемый остров. Отдохнуть от людей и похудеть).


 На остров не рекомендую, но существует куча санаториев, предлагающих программы снижения веса по этому же принципу: живешь там где нет еды, и все время занят на процедурах.
Читала про такие программы, меня лично рассмешила процедура "пивное обертывание". Ну и название программы там забавное попалось - "Тюрьма для жира")) 
А на меня замечание клиента произвело такое впечатление, что я с тех пор почти двое суток ничего не ела(( потом сорвалась, конечно. Заметила, что когда ничего не ешь - удивительным образом освобождается масса свободного времени. Объяснить это не могу никак, но факт. Надо будет как-то его занять))

----------


## Remarque

> Это какого же сезона? Или там один… С третьей серии начинается такая наркомания, что уже не понимаешь, где заканчивается одна реальность и начинается другая. Ок, я просто посмотрю предпоследнюю и последнюю.


  Там только один. Всего 9 серий. Достаточно посмотреть 1-ю, 2ю, 8-ю и 9-ю.

----------


## Remarque

Хотя некоторые считают этот сериал продолжением сериала "Дом на холме". Хотя там совершенно разные сюжеты.

----------


## Мастики

Мне стало плохо в Охта-молле. Скамеек там не было, пришлось зайти в магазинчик чтоб хоть немного прийти в себя. А причина простая: там на втором/третьем этаже это большое отверстие посередине, откуда видно первый этаж (не знаю как называется...) сделано так: дырка в полу и полностью прозрачные перила. У меня закружилась голова от такого, но я храбро подошла проверить рукой: а сверху оно закрыто стеклом? Подошла, потрогала - нет, открыто, бросайся кто хочет. И поняла, что переоценила свои силы - не надо было подходить, даже смотреть не надо было(( Приступ панического страха высоты был внезапен и очень неприятен. Но пришлось как-то доползти дальше: суицид суицидом, но зарядка от ноута сама себя не купит, да и пачка рабочих чулков давно нужна. Живем дальше((

----------


## Мастики

> Так это паническая атака или что-то другое?????


 Оно самое. Если паническая атака возникает в одной и той же ситуации (например на высоте, или при виде пропасти рядом) то можно говорить о фобии. Конкретно страх высоты называется  акрофобией. Только у меня ее раньше не было...

Сейчас приходил клиент, прямо из леса)) Серьезно - был у них какой-то кельтский фестиваль за Лосево (еще дальше, я название запомнила как Пхеньята - но это не оно),  на несколько тыс. человек. Очень интересно рассказывал, целый час. И пах костром на всю комнату, хотя мылся - но одежда все равно пропахла сгоревшими ветками и сосной))
Мне стало немного завидно - живут же люди, что-то интересное у них происходит... Хотя именно туда я бы не поехала - несмотря на плюсы (сцену, толковую организацию, питание итд) по сути это была большая костюмированная пьянка. А я не фанатка этого вида развлечений, и здоровье уже не позволяет квасить несколько дней подряд.

----------


## Morpho

> существует куча санаториев, предлагающих программы снижения веса по этому же принципу: живешь там где нет еды, и все время занят на процедурах.


 В санатории любая программа длится не более месяца, дней 20, а дальше я вернусь в обычные условия, где по-прежнему человек против еды. Снизить вес, на самом деле, не такая уж великая проблема, я это делала не один раз. Проблема - удержать его на достигнутом уровне. Для этого нужно изменить образ жизни не на месяц-другой, а навсегда. То есть, ввести бессрочное ограничение, объявить продуктовое эмбарго своему желудку. Дальше вспомнился то ли анекдот, то ли мне действительно кто-то рассказал эту историю… Если коротко, то жена, чтобы как-то мотивировать мужа на прополку грядок на даче, ставила на другом конце посадок бутылку водки. Я же, жестко себя ограничивая, тоже мечтаю о награде, пусть в отдалённом, но будущем. Голодными, холодными вечерами, я представляю, как налеплю гору пельменей, куплю фермерскую жирную сметану, сливочное масло… Это пытка. И всё потому, что правда состоит в моей любви к вкусной еде, которая как раз в списке главных ограничений. Надеюсь, что ход моих мыслей понятен… Если я не смогу накидать весомых аргументов своему мозгу, убедив его в том, что на самом деле люблю щипать траву на завтрак, обед и ужин, то ничего из этого не выйдет, любой результат будет обнуляться, это лишь вопрос времени. 



> А на меня замечание клиента произвело такое впечатление, что я с тех пор почти двое суток ничего не ела

----------


## Morpho

> Мне стало плохо в Охта-молле. Скамеек там не было, пришлось зайти в магазинчик чтоб хоть немного прийти в себя. А причина простая: там на втором/третьем этаже это большое отверстие посередине, откуда видно первый этаж (не знаю как называется...) сделано так: дырка в полу и полностью прозрачные перила. У меня закружилась голова от такого, но я храбро подошла проверить рукой: а сверху оно закрыто стеклом? Подошла, потрогала - нет, открыто, бросайся кто хочет. И поняла, что переоценила свои силы - не надо было подходить, даже смотреть не надо было(( Приступ панического страха высоты был внезапен и очень неприятен.


 Раньше мне часто снился один и тот же сон: я вдруг оказываюсь на балконе высотного дома без каких-либо ограждений.  Этаж не знаю какой, но очень высоко. Сердце ухает филином, а ноги подкашиваются. В районе солнечного сплетения всё сжалось. Я понимаю, что не могу стоять и ложусь на бетонную плиту, на живот, намертво вцепившись в её края. От ужаса просыпаюсь. 
Но вот насколько я боюсь высоты, ровно настолько же меня к ней тянет. Даже не знаю, что это такое. Ведь до чего доходит – ни одного колеса обозрения не пропускаю, где бы не была. Помню, один раз в Лазаревском прокатилась, думала, живой не доеду… Если я не ошибаюсь, там самое высокое колесо в России. И ладно бы, в закрытую кабинку сесть. Нет, понесло в открытую. Вот и сейчас квартиру забронировала на 11 этаже, хотя был вариант ниже. Всё бы ничего, но балконы там с панорамным остеклением. Похоже, передвигаться по нему придётся по-пластунски.

----------


## Мастики

> Я же, жестко себя ограничивая, тоже мечтаю о награде, пусть в отдалённом, но будущем. Голодными, холодными вечерами, я представляю, как налеплю гору пельменей, куплю фермерскую жирную сметану, сливочное масло… Это пытка. И всё потому, что правда состоит в моей любви к вкусной еде


 Это правда(( У меня еще хуже: вкусная еда находится на расстоянии одного звонка. Мои пляски вокруг сайта Оллис надо видеть: кладу сет и салат в корзинку, вынимаю из корзинки, закрываю сайт, достаю его из хистори... вообще на наркоманку похоже, если честно. А, еще в 7 утра радостно выдыхаю, бороться с собой становится чуть легче: у них ночная акция до семи, две пиццы в подарок. Без них уже не так вкусно, и менее интересно.
Сегодня приперся клиент с пирожными и конфетами, и как ни странно лампочками (в прошлый раз у меня в люстре ни одна не горела)... пришлось есть пирожные. Блин)))


> Раньше мне часто снился один и тот же сон: я вдруг оказываюсь на балконе высотного дома без каких-либо ограждений. Этаж не знаю какой, но очень высоко. Сердце ухает филином, а ноги подкашиваются. В районе солнечного сплетения всё сжалось. Я понимаю, что не могу стоять и ложусь на бетонную плиту, на живот, намертво вцепившись в её края. От ужаса просыпаюсь.


 Ужасно. Я как-то в студенчестве оказалась на такой крыше... бррр.
А мне иногда кажется что кровать подо мною переворачивается. Я рефлекторно дергаюсь, группируюсь - и просыпаюсь от самого движения. Тоже разновидность страха высоты.

----------


## Мастики

Лол, пока никуда не еду. Плохо мне(( в том числе и со здоровьем - ничего смертельного, но чувствую себя не очень. Хочется только спать... всегда. На свободном графике это очень-очень хреново((

----------


## Мастики

Названия тем сейчас читаются как вопрос ответ: 
Тупик? - тупик...

----------


## Мастики

Сегодня узнала, что инстаграмщицу Кристину убил муж. 
Шесть лет вместе, свой дом, собаки, миллион счастливых фото, сотни тысяч подписчиков. Шесть лет счастья и популярности.
Много это или мало? Мне кажется что много. Очень.
У меня не было счастливых шести лет((

----------


## Мастики

О хреновом. В ближайшие несколько дней у меня точно не будет ни суицида, ни переезда.
Меняла лампу в ванной и упала с табуретки. Сама жива и здорова, ушиблась только, а унитаз расколола((
Причем саму лампу мне заменил клиент, а я уже потом полезла ставить плафон. Клиента об этом просить как-то постеснялась...
Вывод: застенчивость - ЗЛО  :Frown: 
Самоубиваться я не имею морального права до того, как устраню неполадки. Все-таки это квартира моих друзей, и нечего им подкладывать свинью...

----------


## Летучий Баран

> У меня не было счастливых шести лет((


 У неё тоже. В счастливых, даже и просто в нормальных семьях членов семьи не убивают. Да и настоящее семейное счастье тихое, не ищет оно публичности.

----------


## jozh

> Хочется только спать... всегда. На свободном графике это очень-очень хреново((


 Курс витаминов "Суперстресс". Проверено.

----------


## Unity

> Сегодня узнала, что инстаграмщицу Кристину убил муж.
> Шесть лет вместе, свой дом, собаки, миллион счастливых фото, сотни тысяч подписчиков. Шесть лет счастья и популярности.
> Много это или мало? Мне кажется что много. Очень.
> У меня не было счастливых шести лет((


 Будем откровенными: кто сказал, что эта "показная жизнь" - модная, красивая, настолько завидная тысячам фолловеров - была Настоящей?
Многое в этом мире вовсе ведь не то и не такое, коим оно кажется (беглым наблюдателям со стороны). 
А люди завидуют - красивой картинке - созданной фотохудожниками, стилистами и гримерами. А что же в реальности? Это упускается. Людей манит "результат": слава, популярность. Только у всего есть своя цена. Её - упускают.

----------


## Мастики

> Курс витаминов "Суперстресс". Проверено.


 О, спасибо за совет)) Обязательно куплю. Только принимать придется осторожно, я посмотрела инструкцию - у меня два относительных противопоказания. Наверное, по полтаблетки...

----------


## Мастики

> Будем откровенными: кто сказал, что эта "показная жизнь" - модная, красивая, настолько завидная тысячам фолловеров - была Настоящей?
> Многое в этом мире вовсе ведь не то и не такое, коим оно кажется (беглым наблюдателям со стороны). 
> А люди завидуют - красивой картинке - созданной фотохудожниками, стилистами и гримерами. А что же в реальности? Это упускается. Людей манит "результат": слава, популярность. Только у всего есть своя цена. Её - упускают.


 Ну вобщем да - возможно она не была Настоящей с большой буквы - но она БЫЛА. У нее. У меня и такого не было... никогда((

----------


## Remarque

Да не было у той инстаграмщицы никакой любви. Только одна показуха. Имитация роскоши, возвышенных чувств, счастливой семейной жизни. Но ничего этого не было в реале, только на фотках. А в действительности были измены со стороны мужа, вечные попойки и рукоприкладство. Инстаграмщица могла либо уйти от него вовремя, либо терпеть, надеясь, что он изменится.

----------


## Мастики

...я влюбилась, кажется))
Он женат. Любви в его браке нет, но разводиться он не собирается.
Да и я бы на постоянку его не хотела, если совсем-совсем честно. Лучше просто любоваться им на встречах - там есть чем. поверьте на слово.
Вроде стало полегче))

----------


## dormin0320

> Всё так ужасно... Мне за 40 (сильно за...)), я совсем одинока, принимаю жесткие АД, не имею семьи и детей. Работаю проституткой и не понимаю, как (и зачем) жить дальше. И для кого...


 такое милое пилотное сообщение было, а потом оказалось что ни семья, ни дети ненужны, просто шкурка потеряла в качестве и трахаться уже не так интересно как раньше.

----------


## Мастики

А если дети не нужны (причем не разбирая причины) - то значит это уже не человек, и проблемы ее уже не важны, да и вообще придуманы?
Очень мило.
Пожалуй, стоит внести это в Правила форума.

----------

